# Help with selling fish



## jojo75 (May 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have a very large task to undertake and I don't know where to start.
We currently have 3 large Juwel tanks and 2 smaller breeding tanks. All with fish in tropical.

We have been breading rare plecs and corys but my Husband due to work commitments no longer has the time to spend on up keep.

We have decided to sell the tanks.. Where do I start.. Do I list sell the fish, and empty the tanks then sell the equipment .

We have a large number of rare pleco's, and a breeding pair of rare plecos.. Any guidance would be great, 

thank you 

Jo


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would probably start by listing the fish... but maybe also say you would sell complete set up?
Not sure really... hopefully someone else will answer soon


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't bother making any enquiries with aquatic stores, they're unlikely to be interested due to quarantine issues. 

Although your Plecs may be rare, not many people will be willing to part cash for them. Despite problems with scammers and timewasters, a good place to start is Aquarist Classifieds, as well as some of the more specialist sites.

You might also want to try the classified forums on Planet Catfish, Practical Fishkeeping and Fish Forums. It's certainly worth advertising the equipment on the latter two.


----------

